# Lawyers..can you really trust them?



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

In other news..a US lawyer tried to claim a 7.5million dollar winning lottery ticket
by signing it and sending it in the the lottery corp by Fedex. The lawyer (Shaw)
would not disclose how he managed to get the winning ticket in his possession
and had to withdraw after the lottery corp decided to get the Iowa Attorney
General to investigate this suspicious ticket.

"Officials say Shaw submitted the ticket for redemption on behalf of a trust on Dec. 29, less than two hours before it expired, and has identified the recipient only as a corporation in the country of Belize. "

Hmmm..a blind trust set up in a phony numbered corporation in Belize to claim an IOWA lottery
ticket TWO HOURS before it expired?...something definitely fishy here....but very clever legal conniving on
the lawyer's part. 
I think that OLGC would have something to say about that too!

HUMAN GREED in it's finest examples.


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

Portfolio managers... can you really trust them?
Madoff etc.

Lottery sales people... can you really trust them?
http://www.cbc.ca/fifth/luckofthedraw/

Family... can you really trust them?


The list goes on...
I think you hit the nail on the head with your last line. Human greed is the issue, not a particular profession or type of person.

Lawyers and financial professionals are simply in a better position to rip people off, but don't fool yourself for a second. Given the opportunity, the same proportion of construction workers as lawyers or financial advisors would act dishonestly.

I can only see this proportion skewed in altruistic professions like nursing.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

My lawyer gave me a $50 good will credit when i did my sixth house purchase through him , they are not all bad


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I have had several dealings with lawyers lately. The first time dealt with estates, family law, and sale of home. We did the actual probate ourselves. I was very, very pleased with the service, the advice, and the I believe the fee was fair. The second was a employment termination settlement. Again, I was happy with the service, the advice, and the fee was reasonable.

In both cases, more so in the latter, we spent some time and sought out the recommendations of friends and business associates.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

> ... Again, I was happy with the service, the advice, and the fee was reasonable.


... good to hear this has worked out for someone and not have the life sucked out of them. The friends' recommendation may have helped you. Just a tip - whenever a lawyer claims they can "win" the case, *RUN * (don't walk) as fast as you can to the nearest exist!


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

I've never had concerns with the lawyers I've dealt with. But just like every profession I'm certain that their are a few bad apples out there.

When ever you hire help I think you should trust their judgment but always ask lots of questions and always remember they saying about things that are too good to be true.

As to the original example something is up with that.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... good to hear this has worked out for someone and not have the life sucked out of them. The friends' recommendation may have helped you. Just a tip - whenever a lawyer claims they can "win" the case, *RUN * (don't walk) as fast as you can to the nearest exist!


I got screwed badly by a lawyer that took on my case and didn't do the required paperwork and file it
with the court in a timely fashion.
It cost me big time as the female judge (who didn't like me) handed me down a stiff judgement. 
I was tempted to sue the lawyer later on..but decided it was too much stress already.
He cost me about $10,000 extra or more in the lopsided divorce judgement because he didn't do the work on my case ..and even tried to file my pre-trial financial statement sitting on a bench outside the courtroom the morning of the trial. 

The judge disallowed my fianancial statement and gave me a" slap on the wrist"..telling me that because I failed to file within the required 7 days, I now was at my own peril!


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

LondonHomes said:


> I've never had concerns with the lawyers I've dealt with. But just like every profession I'm certain that their are a few bad apples out there.
> 
> When ever you hire help I think *you should trust their judgment *but always ask lots of questions and always remember they saying about things that are too good to be true.
> 
> As to the original example something is up with that.


If a poll was taken of clients' satisfaction with certain professions, I wouldn't be surprised the lawyers' category would have a higher score for "unsatisfactory" so it is just more than just a "few" bad apples in that field. One can always ask alot of questions (and in the process of trusting their judgement) but why does have to one pay dearly for services of a supposedly "professional" who is discovered as being incompetent at the same time. eg. Carve's


> ...telling me that because I failed to file within the required 7 days, I now was at my own peril!


 



> Lawyers..can you really trust them?


 = outstounding nope here!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> If a poll was taken of clients' satisfaction with certain professions, I wouldn't be surprised the lawyers' category would have a higher score for "unsatisfactory"


I would agree. 

I think that a key reason would have to be their fees.


----------



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

I would trust a lawyer over a cop(pig) anyday


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

No need for such harsh & disrespectful adjectives Fain [you find bad in any profession].


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> I would agree.
> 
> I think that a key reason would have to be their fees.


No not just the fees..I don't mind paying $300 a hour for their services (as in my divorce which ended up costing me $50K in the first round and another $30k to reduce my sentence (alimony) when I retired. 

I had to fire 2 lawyers in the first round for incompetence by not paying attention to'
details...she found a good one (after firing her first one)...which "walked" over mine.

In the second round, I had to fire the 1st one because of the dumb letters he dictated and had the secretary type up and mail to my ex BEFORE I even had a chance to proof read it. That was inexcusable!

The second lawyer was a "sheep" in court that wouldn't stand up to her "wolf", so after observing that he would get walked over and comprimise my case (possibly for the second time)..I fired him after nearly $12,000 in billing that he sent to me
(totally wasted except for one preliminary hearing. I finally hired a 3rd, which had to basically start over. I don't know about
other cities..but some of these lawyers suck here..especially when it's a case that requires their full attention!


----------

